
Show HN: Introducing Go Serverless Functions with OpenFaaS - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/serverless-golang-with-openfaas/
======
kapuru
This was posted 4 times in the past 48 hours by the same user.

~~~
jmkhael
Some things are going to be seen several times by a keen eye... I usually
upvote if it is a valuable learning

------
finniananderson
It was a quiet weekend and we were hoping for some feedback on the work :)

